# Where do the insulating connectors go?



## jdr3366 (Jan 2, 2018)

I'm getting ready to lay track on my DCC layout. It has basically, two parallel loops. There is a crossover section of the track shown in the photo.

My question is, where do the insulating joiners go? The Peco directions don't seem to cover this option.

Thanks.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

They should go at 5 & 6 and 11 & 14.


----------



## jdr3366 (Jan 2, 2018)

Thanks, Cycleops. You probably saved me years of aggravation.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

No probs, and with Peco turnouts you can be assured of reliability.

Edit: Don’t know the rest of your plan but you need to place your power feeds so that power can reach the ‘heel’ of each turnout and a separate feed at 9 & 10.


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

if the closure rails are not the same polarity, do they also need to be isolated on the points side of the frog?


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

With metal frogs,you need to install insulators to each leg of every single frog.In this case,insulators are required at points 4-5/6-7/11-12/14-15.

For reliability,you'll also need to install feeders to point 9 (a small piece of track inserted there is recommended) and to the track linking points 4 to 15.


----------



## jdr3366 (Jan 2, 2018)

You guys are great. Here is the plan. Of course, it has changed in the yard and now on the right at 4" where the photo of the turnouts was taken. 17' x 8'


----------



## jdr3366 (Jan 2, 2018)

The yard, looking left to right in the distance, is shown in this pic.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The turnouts appear to be Peco Insulfrogs. If that is
correct and you are running DCC I don't understand
the reason to place insulated joiners in the crossover
unless you have broken up the layout into 'blocks'.

However, if they are Peco Electrofrogs, you would require them
on every frog rail.

Don


----------



## jdr3366 (Jan 2, 2018)

Correct. Peco Insulfrogs and DCC. The Peco Insulfrog directions on all my turnouts show insulators. So, that's the source of my question.

I went to a local model railroad club today (Apple Valley RR Club in Hendersonville, NC). One member said just cut both rails that come off the frog (the heel?) going toward the mainline. Seems like a simple answer. Although no insulators, as you say, is even better.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Just to set you straight the heel is end the point motor would go. The toe is the frog end.


----------



## jdr3366 (Jan 2, 2018)

Thanks, again.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

The guy that said cut the rails leading from the frog was assuming you had a ‘live’ frog. You don’t need to do this with the insulfrogs you have.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The only reasons I can think of that you should
use insulated joiners with Peco Insulfrogs is if
the turnout is key to a reverse loop, or you
have isolated blocks in your track design. 

I have about 20 or so Insulfrogs on my room size
DCC layout and the only insulated joiners
attached to them is for a wye which is a reverse
loop electrically.

I see no reason have have insulated joiners attached
to your double crossover.

My Peco Insulfrog instructions are long gone but I don't
recall any mention of insulated joiners. Electrofrog
turnouts, however, absolutely do require insulated joiners
in all frog rails though. Could Electrofrog instructions
have been included with your Insulfrogs?

Don


----------

